# Mail synchronisation iPhone <--> Mac



## EricM (18 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

Certains Mails ne se synchronisent pas entre l'iPhone et mon Mac. Ou du moins, ils restent et apparaissent sur l'iPhone mais pas sur Mail du Mac.

Compte Gmail en SMTP. 
Réglages OK iCloud et Comptes Mail du Mac. 
Pas de règles qui pourraient perturber la synchronisation.

Merci

Eric


----------



## Gwen (18 Juillet 2021)

EricM a dit:


> Compte Gmail en SMTP.


SMTP, c’est pour l’envoie. Pour la réception, c’est POP ou IMAP.


----------



## ericse (18 Juillet 2021)

EricM a dit:


> Compte Gmail en SMTP.


Bonjour,
Pour que les mails restent synchronisés il faut le régler le compte en IMAP sur tous les appareils. 
Normalement Gmail le fait par défaut.


----------



## EricM (18 Juillet 2021)

gwen a dit:


> SMTP, c’est pour l’envoie. Pour la réception, c’est POP ou IMAP.


Oups, erreur de ma part, il s’agissait évidement d’IMAP


----------



## ericse (18 Juillet 2021)

EricM a dit:


> Oups, erreur de ma part, il s’agissait évidement d’IMAP



Et depuis le client web, est ce que tous les e-mails sont présents ?


----------



## EricM (18 Juillet 2021)

Cela synchronise, les mails son présents. Le souci vient je pense de Mail côté Mac. J’ai pourtant reconstruit l’index en réinitialisant les fichiers enveloppes dans ~/Library/Mail/V8/MailData
Sans résultat


----------



## ericse (18 Juillet 2021)

EricM a dit:


> Cela synchronise, les mails son présents. Le souci vient je pense de Mail côté Mac.


Tu peux essayer de retirer ton compte Gmail de l'appli Mail du Mac, puis le remettre à nouveau, ça peut réparer la synchro


----------



## EricM (18 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Tu peux essayer de retirer ton compte Gmail de l'appli Mail du Mac, puis le remettre à nouveau, ça peut réparer la synchro


Pas bête tout, j’essaierai sur mon Mac.


----------



## EricM (18 Juillet 2021)

Bonsoir,

Cela n'a rien changé, toujours des mails non synchronisés.


----------



## EricM (23 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

Nouveau problème avec Mail et ses règles.

Mail ne garde pas les règles définies, elles sont décalées et une alerte me signale que la BAL n'existe pas. J'ai vérifié, la règle ne prends pas en compte la BAL sélectionnée.

J'ai reconstruis les BAL et les Index, mai sans succès.

Exemple:


----------



## edenpulse (23 Juillet 2021)

EricM a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Nouveau problème avec Mail et ses règles.
> 
> ...


Je te conseille fortement de ne pas faire ces règles en local et de privilégier les règles faites sur gmail directement également


----------



## EricM (23 Juillet 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Je te conseille fortement de ne pas faire ces règles en local et de privilégier les règles faites sur gmail directement également


Chose faite , j'ai supprimé les règles Mail.
C'est quand même un peu juste la gestion des règles sous Mail !!!

Merci

Eric


----------

